# Is this IBS?



## xkauliflowerx (Aug 4, 2011)

Resolved


----------



## EnviroChick (Jul 18, 2011)

Well if it has only been a few days, I would give it more time to see how it goes. It could be something you ate (lactose, small amount maybe?) or the anxiety. I have terrible anxiety that makes my stomach cramps up and makes me have to "go" but sometimes nothing comes out, really weird! I have had IBS since I was 18, and it has progressively gotten severe in the past 5 years (I'm 23). I would say wait it out a few days, see how it goes. Eat very plain food (baked chicken/fish, rice is the best, and bananas or toast) and make sure nothing has dairy in it. I would not worry about colon cancer, the chances are slim to none. With the thin BM's, I get those a few days a week between my D, IBS causes a wide variety of BM's. If you are having the same problems in about a week, maybe I would go to the doctor. Usually IBS is diagnosed after 2-3 months of symptoms, before that most doctors say its a stomach bug







I know, really helpful.Don't stress about it, and don't stress about school. That's when mine got out of control.


----------



## Knicole714 (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi Kalie. I've been suffering from the same symptoms for about a month now. My main problem is the pressure/pain in my lower right abdomen and pelvis area, usually around my hip. Like you, my pain is noticeably worse in the morning and at night. I was diagnosed with IBS last year, but I had never experienced pain or pressure like I am feeling now. I am a premed student so of course I had to research my symptoms online. Not a good idea. I was convinced I had ovarian cancer or something else was seriously wrong with me. However, I am only 20 so the chances of that are very unlikely. As for you having colon cancer, I highly doubt that. You don't have any of the symptoms of cancer other than the pressure, which most people will experience at some point. My advice is to not freak out and jump to the worst conclusion. Worrying gets you no where. Trust me, I know







After about two weeks of living with the pain, I went to my doctor. She thought I had an ovarian cyst so I had a CT scan of my abdomen and pelvis. Nothing serious showed up on the scan other than some stool, otherwise known as constipation. I'm still not sure how I feel about this diagnosis, but I guess it's better than the alternative. If the pain is persistent and gets worse, I would go to the doctor. Also, if you experience any drastic changes in BMs, significant weight gain/loss, or other unusual symptoms I would get it checked out just to be sure. If you do have IBS, there are medications available to help, but I haven't had much luck with them. Diet change seems to be the most beneficial. Make sure you are getting enough fiber, eating plenty of fruits and vegetables, and drinking a good amount a water each day. Definitely stay away from dairy. Even for people without lactose intolerance, dairy is rough on digestion. Even though the internet can be a scary place, look into IBS food plans and diets. Sites like this one are also helpful. I just had to experiment to find out what works best for me. I also have Hashimoto's Thyroiditis, which means my thyroid is under active. Not a big deal, I just have to take a little pill everyday. Constipation is one of complications tied to Hashimoto's. If you do go to the doctor, maybe ask them to do a thyroid panel. Many people have thyroid problems and don't even know it. If you seem tired, anxious, sensitive to temperature change, generally apathetic, or just don't feel well, that could be thyroid related. Thyroid issues, as well as IBS, are aggravated by stress and anxiety. I totally understand your anxiety right now. College is a big change! I was right there two years ago. I know it seems daunting, but it is such a great experience! Once you get the hang of things, I'm sure you'll love it. Try not to worry too much. Everything works out fine







IBS isn't a quick fix. I'm still suffering from pain at this very moment, but it can be controlled. You just have to figure out the best solution for you. I hope you find relief soon! -Kelsey


----------

